# '95 Maxima Troubles



## ejefferson (Oct 24, 2006)

My engine light is on. Most engine code readers work on the 96 and above models. Any suggestions except for paying a Nissan dealer $50+ just to plug up their computer? Also, my engine and lights "flicker" (idles up and down continously) a lot. Any ideas on this? The car runs fine otherwise.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

You might be able to pull the ecu error codes manually. If you do a search, you will be able to find at least one thread that mentions how to do this. It is really a no brainer.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Easiest solution...take it to Autozone or whatever parts store that is around you. They should do it for free.

Otherwise, check out the manual process: ECU


----------

